# How many splits off one hive?



## SmallRiverHoney (Apr 16, 2015)

How many splits can you do off a single hive? I am dealing with 3 deep brood chambers. Also is it a common practice to split during the spring AND summer months?


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

That's 24 or 30 frames, but how many of them have brood tho?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How many splits can you do off a single hive?

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm#howmanysplits
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesexpectations.htm#splits


----------

